# Should I be banned from P-FURY?



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Voting will be open until Friday 11:30 pm. If I get Yes Votes as the majority I will request to be perma banned or do something to get banned, fo-eva!


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Your a weird dude, ET!!!!!!


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

why?


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Yes, please... Especially if you are of the white race. I hate ********!


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

^^LOL


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

You are ghey, Ethug. Sorry...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I agree fish guy, i haven't been the same since I started watching american idol again.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Really ought to lay off the hard drugs dude...

p.s. I voted "Toaster Ovens..." I found it to be the answer that made the most sense.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

E-THUG said:


> I agree fish guy, i haven't been the same since I started watching american idol again.


I wish I could change my vote... I would vote for you to stay. You aren't too bad for a *******.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yeah man i could care less..your not too bad..you dont really talk sh*t to me so we are good


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Strange, very strange


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

e-thug what respsonse do you expect man? Why not just leave instead of banning yourself?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Looks like he's on his way out.
But regardless of what happens, I'm keeping his quote in my signature!









It's the least I can do... it's kinda like a toy poodle calling a rottweiler a p*ssy.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Or an ant calling out an elephant in a mud hole stomping contest


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Someone wants attention.
I voted that I didn't care. I wouldn't want to see you go (time to time you actually crack me up). But I suppose we'll let the majority speak. 
Best of luck E. Can I at least submit that you get a name change if you stay??


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

This ain't a cry for attention Central i wouldve posted up a picture of myself and asked everyone if they thought i was fat if it was, if I go you and ICEE should really consider doing the same, maybe even trigga maybe. DISGRACE TO THE INTERNETZ!


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

Trigga said:


> Or an ant calling out an elephant in a mud hole stomping contest


or a Jackass calling out a donkey...

ps. you're a strange lttle boy, have you considered getting layed and chillin' out?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Nah nah nah nah...


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Voted.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

E-THUG said:


> This ain't a cry for attention Central i wouldve posted up a picture of myself and asked everyone if they thought i was fat if it was, if I go you and ICEE should really consider doing the same, maybe even trigga maybe. DISGRACE TO THE INTERNETZ!


If it isn't a cry for attention, what is it? If you sincerely believe you should be ousted from the site, refuse to visit back here. Otherwise it's an obvious cry for attention to post such a thread. At least acknowledge the truth of that. There is no shame in it my friend. And hey, I say we should keep you! So things are looking up.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

hey hey hey


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Central you need to relax there, this thread is pretty interesting and has potential to bring some Lols and or FAIL miserably but your such a crybaby like that.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

E-THUG said:


> Central you need to relax there, this thread is pretty interesting and has potential to bring some Lols and or FAIL miserably but your such a crybaby like that.


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

you all good with me e-thug , just be yourself man, dont let anyone change you cuz you are YOU !


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Thug... I love you man!








Don't go!!!

Man, if you leave... I'll leave too... I just won't be able to take your absence.

PLEASE STAY!!!

I'M BEGGING YOU!!!!!

Just kidding.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Official Theme Song Of this thread:


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

Didn't your name used to be speakyourmind or somethin? Or am I way out of line?

If it is you that used to be speakyourmind, you should change your name back and stop trying to be funny


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

(08:30 PM) Piranha_man -









(08:30 PM) Piranha_man - anywho...i'm gonna go hit the hottub and think about E-thug and his situation... whether or not he's gonna resign or not.... i just really have to give this whole turn of events some serious thought... i might even not go into work tomorrow

(08:30 PM) need_redz - speed

(08:30 PM) need_redz - lol what you on p_man

(08:29 PM) Piranha_man - i have to reevaluate my entire perspective on life!

(08:29 PM) Piranha_man - i'm basically just sitting here repondering the meaning of life over it

(08:28 PM) Piranha_man - i just don't know what to say... i mean wow... turned my whole perspective on things upside down! i mean wow. just really don't know how to handle the situation

(08:28 PM) Piranha_man - it's freakin' HUGE!!!

(08:27 PM) Piranha_man - hey, anybody hear that e-thug is asking for votes as to whether or not he's gonna resign? didja hear that? it's big news man... i mean it's all over campus!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

I too voted!!!


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

E-THUG said:


> _This ain't a cry for attention Central i wouldve posted up a picture of myself and asked everyone if they thought i was fat if it was_, if I go you and ICEE should really consider doing the same, maybe even trigga maybe. DISGRACE TO THE INTERNETZ!


and for the record that outfit doesn't make you look fat...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I loathe you!


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

Why the hell didn't it display the pic


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

E-THUG said:


> Official Theme Song Of this thread:












a reason you should stick around


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> I loathe you!


_Newman!_


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

go out in a blaze of glory while getting banned, like Silence did.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Voted.............when do I get my toaster ovens????


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

Mettle said:


> Nah nah nah nah...


hey hey hey


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Hello.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Here's my .02.

*I DON'T CARE! GO F**K YOURSELF YOU ATTENTION WHORE!!!!​*









....seriously though, I don't care.

If you want to get banned from a forum...go get yourself banned by posting nudes and become a racial biggot to ALL members. Oh and don't forget to use the derogatory terms. This will save YOU, US (the forum members) and the MODS a crap load of time. DO IT!


































































































K. I'm done.



Central said:


> Someone ... stay??


O2...is that you?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Yes that's me.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Prodigal, whereas the second pic is quite enticing... the last one is quite disturbing! How does that person eat/sleep...?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Piranha_man said:


> Prodigal, whereas the second pic is quite enticing... the last one is quite disturbing! How does that person eat/sleep...?


probably on a key rack and fed through a straw


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

you're an attention whore, so i voted who gives a sh*t.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

lament configuration said:


> go out in a blaze of glory while getting banned, like Silence did.


Silence didnt go out in a blaze of glory...he asked to be banned. He knows he we would welcome him back.

Anyways...I should call this early like a presidential election....this one isnt even close. Let me know when you want the banning to begin.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Murphy18 said:


>


Is there a pair of ears behind the pup? LAWL...looks like someones an ass kisser.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Not lookin good for ya E-Thug!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

sometimes you are funny, so you should stay.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

So since its over 50 % are you gone yet ?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

-NBKK- said:


> So since its over 50 % are you gone yet ?


Is _who_ gone yet?

:laugh:


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> So since its over 50 % are you gone yet ?


Is _who_ gone yet?

:laugh:
[/quote]

you, go train some dogs


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

ICEE said:


> _sometimes you are funny_, so you should stay.











just let him go...


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

You have accomplished one thing with this thread E-thug......more participation than the monthly contests! You should be proud people like/dislike you that much.....well dislike.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

/still waiting on my f*cking toaster ovens


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

E-THUG said:


> I agree fish guy, i haven't been the same since I started watching *american idol *again.


For that reason aLone, i voted yes.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Not lookin' good...


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> So since its over 50 % are you gone yet ?


Is _who_ gone yet?

:laugh:
[/quote]

Well the man of the hour of course, Mr. E-Thug.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

roast him!


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Lol! oh i can feel the offensiveness from here.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## CAPONE (May 18, 2006)

why would you want to


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

-NBKK- said:


> So since its over 50 % are you gone yet ?


Is _who_ gone yet?

:laugh:
[/quote]

Well the man of the hour of course, Mr. E-Thug.
[/quote]

Who's that?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

It's not going well Thuggish


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I said GFY :laugh: 
Even though we haven't had any arguements with eachother I still don't like your attitude towards everyone else and I find you extremely annoying. On the other hand you can be pretty damn funny at times lol So that's why I voted I don't care.



E-THUG said:


> This ain't a cry for attention Central* i wouldve posted up a picture of myself and asked everyone if they thought i was fat* if it was, if I go you and ICEE should really consider doing the same, maybe even trigga maybe. DISGRACE TO THE INTERNETZ!


Can you please do that anyways? I mean, if your going to leaving the site you may aswell do something funny like that first and let us all photoshop funny pics of you :nod:


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> go out in a blaze of glory while getting banned, like Silence did.


Silence didnt go out in a blaze of glory...he asked to be banned. He knows he we would welcome him back.

Anyways...I should call this early like a presidential election....this one isnt even close. Let me know when you want the banning to begin.:nod:
[/quote]







NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

lost respect for him after learning of this.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Damn 81 votes! Did I just win teh Internetz? I will deliver my going away speech on Friday after my last meal.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

whoa, way to throw yourself to the wolves!!?!?!?! i don't see the point of this so i voted for the toaster oven. every forum needs a wildcard in the mix


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

So when you come back in three weeks with a new IP address, whats your screen name going to be?

ThugEnuff
speakfrommyass
diaherreaofmouf
intanet_wetard
supaLOLcatzman


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Leave E-thug alone! Leave him alone! He's going through a hard time, his boyfriend's a jerk and left him with the clap! Leave him alone!! Your lucky he even logs on to P-fury and leaves pointless and sometimes funny remarks in this forum for you BASTARDS! Leave him alone! If any of you have a problem with E-thug you come to me! Leave him alone! Just leave E-Thug alone!!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

blbig50 said:


> Leave E-thug alone! Leave him alone! He's going through a hard time, his boyfriend's a jerk and left him with the clap! Leave him alone!! Your lucky he even logs on to P-fury and leaves pointless and sometimes funny remarks in this forum for you BASTARDS! Leave him alone! If any of you have a problem with E-thug you come to me! Leave him alone! Just leave E-Thug alone!!!










post a youtube of you saying this and ya got a new number 1!!!!!!
I AM STILL WAITING ON TOASTER OVENS!!!!!!!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hahaha, Will do tomorro!


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Just let him be on his way, whats one member to you anyways? For future note, anyone who makes a thread like this should be banned, IMO>..


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

You have to admit that this is a funny thread. BTW I am not going to make a video lol


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Few more hrs till they close this thread.. Yay!!!


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> So since its over 50 % are you gone yet ?


Is _who_ gone yet?

:laugh:
[/quote]

Well the man of the hour of course, Mr. E-Thug.
[/quote]

Who's that?








[/quote]

Oh no , you have been drinking that home made absinthe..... haven't you ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

lament configuration said:


> go out in a blaze of glory while getting banned, like Silence did.










what did he do i missed it.. AKA :go out in a blaze of glory:?

i was gonna post the same thing for him (funk sakes e-thug post some porn or something)


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

blbig50 said:


> Leave E-thug alone! Leave him alone! He's going through a hard time, his boyfriend's a jerk and left him with the clap! Leave him alone!! Your lucky he even logs on to P-fury and leaves pointless and sometimes funny remarks in this forum for you BASTARDS! Leave him alone! If any of you have a problem with E-thug you come to me! Leave him alone! Just leave E-Thug alone!!!










sorry 'blbig50' i mean chris cocker,,,lol


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

cueball said:


> Leave E-thug alone! Leave him alone! He's going through a hard time, his boyfriend's a jerk and left him with the clap! Leave him alone!! Your lucky he even logs on to P-fury and leaves pointless and sometimes funny remarks in this forum for you BASTARDS! Leave him alone! If any of you have a problem with E-thug you come to me! Leave him alone! Just leave E-Thug alone!!!


:rasp: sorry 'blbig50' i mean chris cocker,,,lol
[/quote]

Haha, now everyone knows who I really am!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

This will become the next ''A quick heads up i'm leaving the house'' thread. And if it gets to the hall of fame, im gonna put a flare gun to my head.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm gonna go to the shop now and clean some oriental rugs.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

this thread sucks


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

ICEE said:


> this thread sucks


giant donkey-balls like

COME ON GENTs...continue the three word story!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

watermelons with worts


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

thats considered spam


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Is he gone yet? I'm waiting for the blaze of glory E-Thug, dont disappoint


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Murphy18 said:


> thats considered spam


Why??? I thought it was a three word game again?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

never listen to ProdigalMarine


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

my vote is in


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i said yes.

let me know if it happens, ill come around more.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Nick G said:


> i said yes.
> 
> let me know if it happens, ill come around more.


where have you been lately


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

ICEE said:


> i said yes.
> 
> let me know if it happens, ill come around more.


where have you been lately








[/quote]

everywhere.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

well thats cool


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I Love Al-Qaeda! They do some awesome things!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

E-THUG said:


> I Love Al-Qaeda! They do some awesome things!


And so it begins.....


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

E-thug's blaze of glory isn't really blazing. At least be entertaining. All you're doing is posting random spam.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Closed


----------

